# Demo against BNP 'Roadshow' in Rotherham



## belboid (Mar 12, 2009)

The BNP are holding a 'roadshow' in Rotherham this Saturday (Mar 14) at 7.30pm. We don't know the venue but a protest has been called against this activity, part of the BNP's campaign for the European elections in June. We can't allow the Nazis to make that leap forward.

Meet at the car park behind Liquid nightclub on Main Street at 6.30pm.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 12, 2009)

good luck with this


----------



## derf (Mar 13, 2009)

May I offer a suggestion.

It strikes me that the BNP will be out there with their racist shit promoting stereotypes a plenty.

Have a word with RMBC and set up a street party with loads of food and cultural stuff. Hard work at short notice but that would really fuck up the bastards if the only crowd to be found was sampling curry and having a chat about west Indian culture before going to see the lion dance.

Maybe too short notice but happy people will be a far better 'fuck off' to the BNP that a bunch of people shouting slogans down megaphones.

You need to get people on side and happy is the way to do it. 

Whatever happens, good luck to all.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Mar 13, 2009)

derf said:


> May I offer a suggestion.
> 
> It strikes me that the BNP will be out there with their racist shit promoting stereotypes a plenty.
> 
> ...



^ agree with this


----------



## belboid (Mar 13, 2009)

it's not a bad idea at all, tho I doubt there would be time to rogansie suich a thing properly before tomorrow


----------

